# Πρώτη επίσημη σύναξη λεξιλόγων: 6/6/08, 21:00



## nickel (Jun 3, 2008)

Επαναλαμβάνω εδώ το αρχικό μήνυμα της kapa18, όπως (περίπου) ξεκίνησε το νήμα _Θερινό to-know-us-better_.

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

έφτασε η στιγμή για την πρώτη επίσημη συνάντηση των Λεξιλόγων!
Για να ξαναθυμηθούν, λοιπόν, οι παλιοί, και να μυηθούν οι νέοι, ας συναντηθούμε την *Παρασκευή 6/6/08*, στις *9 το βράδυ*, στην αυλή του Salero στα Εξάρχεια (*SALERO, Βαλτετσίου 51, Εξάρχεια, τηλ. 2103813358*).
Σίνιορ μέμπε με γαλόνια στην αντικατασκοπία δηλώνει ότι το μαγαζί διαθέτει εξαιρετικό φαγητό (ισπανική κουζίνα, τάπας κλπ) και πολύ καλή λευκή σαγκρία.
Τα νέα μέλη αφήστε στην άκρη τις ντροπές και ελάτε να γνωριστούμε κι από κοντά! Τα παλιά καλό θα ήταν να κρατήσετε τα προσχήματα και τους τύπους (τα πρώτα πέντε λεπτά  ) και έπειτα να αναδείξετε, κλασικά, το "ποιόν" σας!
*Παρακαλώ να δηλώσετε τη συμμετοχή σας ως την Πέμπτη για να κλείσουμε τραπέζι.*


Μπορείτε να δηλώσετε τη συμμετοχή σας σ' αυτό ή στο άλλο νήμα. Τούτο εδώ θα κρατηθεί λιτό και απέριττο, για να επιτρέπεται η γρήγορη ενημέρωση. Κάτω αποδώ θα προσθέσω τα ονόματα όσων λένε ότι θα έρθουν ή μπορεί να έρθουν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

Δήλωσαν ως τώρα ότι θα 'ρθουν να φάνε ή να πιουν ή να πουν ένα χαίρετε:


kapa18
andy
nickel
cythere
stathis
zephyrous
Pink Panther
Alexandra - συν ένα
Porkcastle (εκτός απροόπτου — που ισχύει για όλους μας)
Zazula
diceman
curry 
Dessi (για ποτάκι)
Count Baltar (δεν ξέρει)
paraskevi (αλλά θέλει και τούρτα γενεθλίων  )
anna
kabuki 
Anni (χωρίς τις ντροπές της)
πρόσωπο-έκπληξη χωρίς όνομα (θα το βαφτίσουμε στη σανγκρία, μάλλον)
gutbucket (θα προσπαθήσει)
jglenis
Constantina
Dido
Chris
Mariposa
La Usurpadora (με άγνωστο ΕΤΑ)
Inertia (νωρίς ή πολύ αργά)

Με μπλε οι αναποφάσιστοι.


----------



## sarant (Jun 4, 2008)

Θα είμαι κοντά σας πνευματικά, μια και είμαι στο Λουξ. Να περάσετε καλά!


----------



## chris (Jun 5, 2008)

Κι εγώ μέσα για αύριο


----------



## curry (Jun 5, 2008)

Επιβεβαιώνω :)


----------



## kabuki (Jun 5, 2008)

Κάουντ μι ιν του!! (μόνη σαν το λεμόνι)


----------



## mariposa (Jun 5, 2008)

Ελπίζω πως δεν είναι πολύ αργά για να δηλώσω συμμετοχή! Για να πιω και να πω ένα χαίρετε!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2008)

Φυσικά, Mariposa! Έβαλα το όνομά σου στη λίστα :)


----------



## anna (Jun 6, 2008)

Καλημέρα!
Είχα πει ότι θα ειδοποιήσω πρωί αλλά μεσημέριασε. Βγάλτε με από τους αναποφάσιστους, παρακαλώ. Θα έρθω, απλά θα φύγω νωρίς γιατί το Σάββατο έχω πρωινό ξύπνημα. Το λέω για να μη νομίσετε ότι βαρέθηκα την παρέα σας.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 6, 2008)

Να σημειωθεί ότι κι εγώ είμαι στους ΔΞ/ΔΑ γιατί προσπαθώ να χωρέσω όλα τα καρπούζια του Λαζόπουλου κάτω από την ίδια μασχάλη...


----------

